# ONSTAR know when my plow blade is on



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Yesterday I moved my Fisher plow and took it for a test ride, and my truck headlights go OFF when the blade is on (as is normal), and today (the next day) I get an Email from GMC. (see below)
I wonder if the NSA knows as well -

Dear ,
One or more of the lights in your 2015 GMC Sierra HD Double Cab may have malfunctioned.


- Driver-side headlamp
- Passenger-side headlamp

Please disregard this message if your vehicle is already in for service. Inaccurate notifications can be generated during service.

Please see your dealer for service.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think they know when your plow is on rather it knows when lights aren't working as they should


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Big Brother is always watching.....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They changed their name to General Motors Command...subsidiary of Skynet.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Yesterday I moved my Fisher plow and took it for a test ride, and my truck headlights go OFF when the blade is on (as is normal), and today (the next day) I get an Email from GMC. (see below)
> I wonder if the NSA knows as well -
> 
> Dear ,
> ...


Do you have soft start module?


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Also good to put relays in for the lights. Multiplex systems see the extra voltage and see something is wrong and shuts them down.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> They changed their name to General Motors Command...subsidiary of Skynet.





Motorman 007 said:


> Big Brother is always watching.....


Time for a tin foil hat.....


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd be more concerned that GM calls you "Dear"!?


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Dirtebiker said:


> I'd be more concerned that GM calls you "Dear"!?


My ford calls me daddy.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

govt motors


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> They changed their name to General Motors Command...subsidiary of Skynet.


Lol, classic


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Yesterday, I want up to central nj to meet a supplier rep, for a business lunch. When I left, I saw a Dicks Sporting goods store, and figured I'd stop and check it out, as I'd never been in one before. I turn on my,computer at home, and what comes up in the ads on another website?
Dicks Sporting goods.
My phone GPS told Google where I,was, and made note of it. So, no more trips to the ***** house for me, at least not with my phone


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Yesterday, I want up to central nj to meet a supplier rep, for a business lunch. When I left, I saw a Dicks Sporting goods store, and figured I'd stop and check it out, as I'd never been in one before. I turn on my,computer at home, and what comes up in the ads on another website?
> Dicks Sporting goods.
> My phone GPS told Google where I,was, and made note of it. So, no more trips to the ***** house for me, at least not with my phone


Don't Stop at the Local Watering Hole for a quick pop?? W/ your Phone. The Wife May ??? THAT


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Don't Stop at the Local Watering Hole for a quick pop?? W/ your Phone. The Wife May ??? THAT


Just turn off the locator and be done with it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF said:


> Time for a tin foil hat.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 168362


They're recent graduates of mine....


----------

